# Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know the trick to getting the rear seat in an Audi 200 out. I have been removing the suspension and the top have of the rear seat back I cant seem to find a way to remove it around the Head rests. I can find any bolts from the trunk side and im at a loss right now. Whats the trick


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (Yetti 1.8t)*

dammit jvg log me off of the garage computer...


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (Yetti 1.8t)*

pull the head rests, and pound up those four tabs that the head rest slides into. gotta wack them from the trunk up. metal tabs down at the bottom you can bend out to loosen the bottom of the backrest.


----------



## JVG (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (J-Rivers)*

How do the head rests come out. I figured the seat was attached around there but I couldnt get thos damn things out


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (JVGMotorsports.com)*

pull them up and forward if i remember.


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (J-Rivers)*

i remember now a wire clip that has to be popped before you can remove the headrests.


----------



## JVG (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (J-Rivers)*

where is the wire clip. I appreciate the info you are giving me its very helpful


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (JVGMotorsports.com)*

it is around the plug that holds the seats in, which is the platic thing that the head rest slides into.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Audi 200 Rear Seat Removal (J-Rivers)*

thats not how you get to the rear suspension though...


----------

